# Completed Moebius Creature



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Guys Here is my completed creature. This is a update from a post i did about three months ago.The only thing i added was the sunken tree stump i think this helped the base out a bit. I painted the fish in a more natural color as i did not like the tropical look. The mouth on creechs head was hollowed out as i thought it looked like he had a mouth FULL of something. I did some work on the clacker board so the stripes would come out nice and neat. I went for a clean and neat overall look and iam very pleased with the results. Now i can move on and start on one with the new head from cult of personality with a little diferent paint scheme.Hope you enjoy the pics! Your questions or comments are always welcomed !


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Yea. That's flippin' awesome. I love the glistening on the skin and the base is perfect. The head is interesting and the eyes are "alive", not toy-like. Crazy good.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Looks most excellent :thumbsup: Very life like somehing to aspire to when I get round to mine...

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice build! Looks really good. I really like the fish.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent job Tracy on the Creature:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great Creature build Tracy. You got him in a good color and the base really makes him shine, particularly the fish. Whenever one of you guys post something nice like this it usually ends up as the next project on my bench!

Bob K.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work on The Creature! Good colors and very clean. Very cool! - Denis


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good work on the creature and I really like the paint work on the base, especially the fish.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That is very nice! Great glistening paintjob. 
And that fish is really nice too. 
Can't say enough about the base either. 

Cudos to you sir!


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice work on the cretch & the base:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nice slick and slippery wet looking Creature,who could ask for more.:thumbsup:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I stand in awe of your talents!


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your awesome built-up. Greatly appreciate your detailed photos.

Very nice!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

This is very beautiful.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I like the Creature's new mouth,shiny skin,and stump. EXCELLENT!:thumbsup:


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

This is a nice one for sure.

I got this kit in the stack and I am glad someone mentioned the "stuff" in the creature's mouth. I am curious how you fixed the mouth issue. Did you just grind it out with a dremel tool and then use some expoxy putty? It looks very good and would like know the technique you used to correct it since I think the mouth is the most glaring problem with this kit (but it is still a great little kit).


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Perfect! Yep, that's the word I was looking for........Perfect!


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

On the creatures mouth i just took my xacto knife and used a new sharp blade and slowly cut and carved out all the excess crap. I did not have to use any kind of putty there is plenty of plastic inside that area. Just be very careful and take your time and it should turn out fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm building this at this time. If you don't mind, I'd love to see some more photos. from a couple different angles.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

That does make the mouth look good and the eye's are great too!


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

kdaracal, i will try to get a few pics up in a few days you may want to look at my early pics in my other post a few pages back. On this kit i very lightly dry brushed and used a LOT of very suttle different shades of green for the body. Its hard to tell from the pics but the figure really does seem to change colors at different angles and different lighting . No washes its all dry brush. I dont like to use washes of black as it darkens the colors too much and makes them blend together too much. The eyes are very simple as we modelers tend to overcomplicate things to much. :thumbsup:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice and wet looking. This is really a great kit for those w/out an air brush. Phenomennal textures and awesome eyes.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Tracy; your replacement head went out Tuesday, so you SHOULD have it by tomorrow. Give me a shout if you do not receive it.
THANKS!
Tom


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Beautifully done!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wayne


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok first off i want to give EVERYONE a great big thanks for your wonderfull coments, i very much appreaciate them you guys are great!! I am begining to think this kit is my true gem of my collection! A few last pics that show the difference in angles,lighting and the clear coat makes a huge difference also, it makes some colors look silver when that are not. You can always save the the pics to your computer and blow them up and really see the colors used during the drybrushing. I really love pic #1 as it shows a very sinister looking creach. I hope all these pics can be usefull to other modelers. Thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Bwain no more said:


> Tracy; your replacement head went out Tuesday, so you SHOULD have it by tomorrow. Give me a shout if you do not receive it.
> THANKS!
> Tom


 Thanks Tom got him today! Very impressive work on that one i really cant believe how good it really is... i only hope i can paint this one up and do it some justice. I may need more of that one for sure.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Tracy, glad you like it. Ray is a HUGE Universal fan, plus he has sculpted MOST of these characters before for the NECA headknockers series. But this is the first time he did the underwater version and he just went to town! BTW I mentioned to him the reaction this is getting and he is happy you guys like these sculpts! 
Tom


----------



## Dale Stringer (Oct 25, 2010)

Very detailed work - excellent color blends - as mentioned the fish is brilliant for the size it is - like it!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Once again, beautiful! Thanks for the extra pics. it is truly a gem...


----------

